# WineMaker mag DIY crusher



## jet (Sep 5, 2010)

We built this using an article in the Aug-Sep '10 issue of WineMaker magazine.

WineMaker mag DIY crusher (my blog post)


----------



## Woodbee (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice. Now hurry up and get some stains on that purdy birch ply.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep needs breaking in..


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 5, 2010)

nice jet! where were u yesterday, lol! gonna have to show hubby this...


----------



## Dufresne11 (Sep 5, 2010)

Let us know how it works... if my issue ever comes I might give that a shot myself


----------



## jet (Sep 5, 2010)

Woodbee said:


> Nice. Now hurry up and get some stains on that purdy birch ply.


It already has an appointment with some concord and norton. The norton will probably be in october. I cannot recall when the concord are supposed to come in.



countrygirl said:


> nice jet! where were u yesterday, lol! gonna have to show hubby this...


We did 120lbs of chardonel without a crusher, so I feel your pain.


----------



## Sliverpicker (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't get the WM mag..  But I have been looking into making a fruit grinder.

how is the grinding rod constructed? Is it just pvc.

Did you use screws or nails for the cutting blades?


----------



## jet (Sep 7, 2010)

The PVC has finish-head nails set in it. Those nails mesh with screws fixed in the side panels of the hopper.

I don't think this would be suitable for grinding.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2010)

I would redesign it and incorporate a drill into it instead of the handle but otherwise its very nice!


----------



## Sliverpicker (Sep 8, 2010)

Wade: I think the drill would just throw juice and pulp everwhere!!  
Or the drill may burn up!!

This will probably be ok for occasional use for grapes or other soft bodied fruit of the like. Over time the nails will work loose if they are just pressed into the plastic. I would suggest making the rod out of something solid or sleeving it. Sleeving the pvc is easy! Just take another piece and cut a section out of the length of the pipe. Then shove it inside the other one. That will make the nails more ridged and last longer.

I have built lots of stuff out of pvc!! The wife was glad to see the fruit and vegetables get use for something other than ammo!


----------



## jet (Sep 8, 2010)

I think the drill idea would work if you ran it at a slow speed. As for burning up a drill, I'll never have that many grapes at one time.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2010)

I have to agree with Sliver on sleeving it or using an oak rod with the screws going through it and yes I was talking slow speed with like a heavy duty drill like a Milwaukee Hole shooter.


----------



## jet (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sure it will serve us at least a season or two, as-is (sans drill). By then, who knows...

The question we have now is, how to deal with the stems? We're thinking of putting something like chicken wire between the crusher and the tub. The thought being that it would catch the stems but allow the grapes to fall through.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2010)

Cant hurt to try the wire!


----------



## Sliverpicker (Sep 9, 2010)

chicken wire may work.... 

will the stems really effect the must? Are they like seed...


----------



## jet (Sep 10, 2010)

Sliverpicker said:


> chicken wire may work....
> 
> will the stems really effect the must? Are they like seed...


For whites, they wouldn't be a problem, they might even help the pressing. With reds, I think they're supposed to lend an undesirable vegetal quality, since they'd be in the fermentation.


----------



## jet (Oct 10, 2010)

The crusher left a lot to be desired. We might be able to rework it.

Crusher Failure


----------



## Wade E (Oct 10, 2010)

Bummer, I bet that didnt make your day easy! Sorry to hear about the failure and why I wouldnt bother making a crusher cause its just not good being with all the grapes and not having the right tool to work them.


----------

